# des nächtens ist das forum wie ausgestorben..



## vierlagig (5 Dezember 2007)

zwischen eins und mittlerweile vier, ich denke fünf/sechs, geht hier gar nichts und dabei ist mir doch hier auch ein wenig langweilig, aber die ganzen alten beiträge lesen, nö ... was macht ihr denn nachts? wohl doch nicht etwa schlafen und von bits, bytes und wörtern träumen, oder? hat denn hier sonst keiner mal ne nachtschicht?


----------



## Dotzi (5 Dezember 2007)

Ich habe auch manchmal Nachtschicht. 
Doch aktuell habe ich Freiwoche, das ist dann die Woche nach der Nachtschicht. Da ist es immer am wichtigsten wieder normal zu schlafen. Heute Nacht wird das wohl nichts mehr.:???: 

Gruß Dotzi


----------



## vierlagig (5 Dezember 2007)

ne ganze woche frei? woah, angst, ich wüßt nicht wohin mit der energie  ... ich mach meist auch nur krankheits- und urlaubsvertretung nach dem motto "ich bin jung und brauch das geld" ...


----------



## Dotzi (5 Dezember 2007)

Ach die Energie bekommt man ganz gut verteilt. Bin grade bei und mache Techniker in Abendform. 2/3 sind um. Hoffe das ich danach was finde, was sich auch ohne regelmäßig Nachtschicht machen lässt.
Du machst freiwillig Nachtschicht?


----------



## kolbendosierer (5 Dezember 2007)

> ich mach meist auch nur krankheits- und urlaubsvertretung


 
ja geht mir genau so.

Ich finds aber nich schlimm.


----------



## vierlagig (5 Dezember 2007)

ja, freiwillig und nein, ich finds nicht schlimm, hat man seine ruhe und kann den ganzen liegen gebliebenen kram machen, vergütung kann sich auch sehen lassen und ne woche ohne chef, das ist es wert ... nur meistens kommt dann irgendwann doch der punkt, wo es langweilig wird uns man nur noch die minuten zählt, gerade in der zweiten schicht, da quäl ich mich immer nur so durch...


----------



## kolbendosierer (5 Dezember 2007)

Hmm, bei uns is in der NAchtschicht selten langweilig.Da hat man eigentlich immer irgendwas zu tun. 

Kannst ja heute dann das Bergfest feieren (Mittwoch).

gruß


----------



## Dotzi (5 Dezember 2007)

Also die Nachtschichten ansich find ich auch nicht so nervig. Nur die Tatsache ansich, nachts zu arbeiten, die nervt mit der Zeit.

Am besten sind aber immer die Häuptlinge an den Maschinen. Wenn die Nachts anrufen und meinen, sie könnten genau jetzt die Welt bewegen. Tztz 

Was ist das für eine Firma, in der du arbeitest?


----------



## kolbendosierer (5 Dezember 2007)

Also ich arbeite in einem Saftladen.



> Am besten sind aber immer die Häuptlinge an den Maschinen. Wenn die Nachts anrufen und meinen, sie könnten genau jetzt die Welt bewegen. Tztz


 
100 % ACK.

Bis dann mus los.

Robert


----------



## vierlagig (5 Dezember 2007)

@kolbendosierer: allein kann man selten die welt einreißen, das heißt arbeitsvorbereitung und ansonsten halt was anfällt und da wir unsere anlage gut in schuss halten, ist da eigentlich wenig zu tun...

firma: nun, wir machen aus runden stämmen, flache platten, allerdings aus groben spänen ...


----------



## Dotzi (5 Dezember 2007)

Also darfst du nur nicht schlafen, falls irgendwas passiert. Passiert genug um das zu rechtfertigen?


----------



## vierlagig (5 Dezember 2007)

um zu rechtfertigen das jemand hier ist, auf jeden fall, ansonsten müßte der kollege, der bereitschaft hat, ausm schlaf gerissen werden um mal den motorschutzschalter wieder reinzudrehen ... wo machst du denn nachtschicht? hast du mehr zu tun?


----------



## Dotzi (5 Dezember 2007)

Das ist ne Druckerei. Dort gibt es den Luxus von 2 Elektronikern und 2-3 Maschinenbauern  pro Schicht. Da gibt es immer genug zu tun.

Obwohl, irgendwann haben schlaue Leute mal festgestellt:
99% sind Bedienfehler
von dem restlichen 1 % sind 99% mechanische Defekte
und das nun bleibende 1% sind elektrische Störungen


----------



## vierlagig (5 Dezember 2007)

joah, 90% der fehler sitzen davor ... genauso  ... so, ich geh hemm, schönen tag noch :-D


----------



## zotos (5 Dezember 2007)

Kann ich irgendwie die Umbennenung vom Klolegen vierlagig in "Domian" oder "Der Nacht Falke" veranlassen? 

Aber nur zur Info ich habe zu der Zeit geschlafen. Bits und Bytes kommen in meinen träumen selten vor. Man kann ja eigentlich froh sein das hier nachts wenig los ist. Stellt Euch mal vor der Markus würde Nachts das Forum (bzw. den Server) an *Astro*-*T*anten*V*erbrecher oder an Quizshow Fuzzys Vermieten dann doch lieber ein Testbild senden ;o)


----------



## Frank (5 Dezember 2007)

> Kann ich irgendwie die Umbennenung vom Klolegen vierlagig in "Domian" oder "Der Nacht Falke" veranlassen?


 
ne, keine gute idee, dann schmollt der die nächsten 10jahre und macht keine nachtschichtvertretung mehr... glaub mir, den herrn vierlagig kenn ich wie meinen eigenen bruder


----------



## crash (5 Dezember 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Bits und Bytes kommen in meinen träumen selten vor.



Also ich träume hin und wieder von der 4ma, ...aber nur *wie ich gerade dem Chef aufs Maul haue!!!*


----------



## vierlagig (5 Dezember 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Kann ich irgendwie die Umbennenung vom Klolegen vierlagig in "Domian" oder "Der Nacht Falke" veranlassen?



kannst du nicht, weil du eben doch nicht der fönig bist :sb9:

 ... da ist man mal 6 stunden nicht da und da "lachen die kollegen hinter deinem rücken dir frech ins gesicht" (bernd stromberg)




Frank schrieb:


> ne, keine gute idee, dann schmollt der die nächsten 10jahre und macht keine nachtschichtvertretung mehr... glaub mir, den herrn vierlagig kenn ich wie meinen eigenen bruder



...ich hab noch nie länger als 8 jahre über etwas geschmollt 
joah...wie brüder ... und irgendwie auch nachbarn, oder?


----------



## zotos (5 Dezember 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> kannst du nicht, weil du eben doch nicht der fönig bist :sb9:
> 
> ...



Ich bin der Fönig. Aber wenn ich hier Admin wäre, würde Dein Nick jetzt Flopapier lauten.


----------



## vierlagig (5 Dezember 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich bin der Fönig. Aber wenn ich hier Admin wäre, würde Dein Nick jetzt Flopapier lauten.



hohoho *sichdenbauchhält* ... witzigkeit ist nicht deine stärke, oder?


----------



## zotos (5 Dezember 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> hohoho *sichdenbauchhält* ... witzigkeit ist nicht deine stärke, oder?



Warum musst Du Dir dann den Bauch halten vor lachen?


----------



## MatMer (5 Dezember 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> hohoho *sichdenbauchhält* ... witzigkeit ist nicht deine stärke, oder?



das grenzt ja fast an gotteslästerung, aber in zotos fall ist eher beleidigung der fönglichen Hohheit

UG wird kommen und dich richten :twisted:


----------



## vierlagig (5 Dezember 2007)

och kinners, ihr nehmt doch sonst auch nicht alles so bitter ernst


----------



## MatMer (5 Dezember 2007)

ich hoffe du doch auch nicht, das war nicht böse gemeint....
aber die Achse des Bösen hält zusammen und hofft auf die Rückkehr der Jediritter, eh Meisterprogrammierer


----------



## vierlagig (5 Dezember 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> ich hoffe du doch auch nicht, das war nicht böse gemeint....
> aber die Achse des Bösen hält zusammen und hofft auf die Rückkehr der Jediritter, eh Meisterprogrammierer



nein, ich auch nicht, aber die klopapier-witze sind halt schon so alt wie der nick...

die achse des bösen? nordkorea, iran, irak und eine kleine insel im pazifik?


----------



## MatMer (5 Dezember 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> die achse des bösen? nordkorea, iran, irak und eine kleine insel im pazifik?


*EDIT*

nö UG, Zotos und ich als Nachwuchsmitglied ^^ und den bösartigen Admin nicht zu vergessen


----------



## Tobi P. (5 Dezember 2007)

Der Admin ist doch ganz friedlich - wenn er Handschellen trägt und nen Knebel im Mund hat  

Ich mach gelegentlich Nachtschicht, hab aber dort keinen Rechner zur Verfügung. Es handelt sich nämlich dann um Nachtschichten bei Kunden und im Gegensatz zu Betriebselektrikern muss ich dort arbeiten  


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Frank (5 Dezember 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> die achse des bösen? nordkorea, iran, irak und eine kleine insel im pazifik?


 
ich hoffe du meinst mit der kleinen insel nicht kuba... mr. googlepedia


----------



## vierlagig (5 Dezember 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> ich hoffe du meinst mit der kleinen insel nicht kuba... mr. googlepedia



weil kuba auch im pazifik liegt  

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...7.781167&spn=20.267063,41.132813&t=h&z=5&om=1

ich meinte die hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/vbgooglemapme.php?lat=-21.320080964008205&lng=-159.6807861328125&zoom=2


----------



## Frank (5 Dezember 2007)

ebend! also welche insel meinst du?


----------



## vierlagig (5 Dezember 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> ebend! also welche insel meinst du?



hab ich grad editiert, guckst du oben...


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (5 Dezember 2007)

crash schrieb:


> Also ich träume hin und wieder von der 4ma, ...aber nur *wie ich gerade dem Chef aufs Maul haue!!!*


 

Da sind wir dabei und das ist prima , viva ....


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (5 Dezember 2007)

*Duell um Mitternacht*

@ vierlagig   @fönig zotos

Wie wäre es mit einem Duell um Mitternacht ???
Mögliche Waffen : KoP , Kop oder KOP  :-D


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (5 Dezember 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> *EDIT*
> 
> nö UG, Zotos und ich als Nachwuchsmitglied ^^ und den bösartigen Admin nicht zu vergessen


 

Wie hoch ist eigentlich der Mitgliedsbeitrag für den Nachwuchs ???
Gibt es auch Studenten - oder Ingenieurrabatt ???:s1: :s11:


----------



## zotos (5 Dezember 2007)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist eigentlich der Mitgliedsbeitrag für den Nachwuchs ???
> Gibt es auch Studenten - oder Ingenieurrabatt ???:s1: :s11:



Jemand der Mr. Burns als Avatar hat, ist im Unterbewusstsein schon längst ein Bestandteil der Achse des Bösen ;o)

...


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (5 Dezember 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Beiträge gibt es nicht man muss eben nur den *IdiotischenBesserwisserNerv-Service* und andere Luschen von Zeit zu Zeit ärgern.


 

Oder das magische Wort "CODESYS" beim Admin anbringen.:sc5: 
Weil dann gibt es :sm10: .


----------



## vierlagig (5 Dezember 2007)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> @ vierlagig   @fönig zotos
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einem Duell um Mitternacht ???
> Mögliche Waffen : KoP , Kop oder KOP :-D



von mir aus auch FUP  ...ich werde da sein, wenn es nicht grad an anderer stelle brennt


----------



## zotos (5 Dezember 2007)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> @ vierlagig @fönig zotos
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einem Duell um Mitternacht ???
> Mögliche Waffen : KoP , Kop oder KOP  :-D


 
@MajorutyOfOne: Warum forderst Du gleich zwei Leute zum Duell raus?


@vierlagig: Ich ruhe für gewöhnlich schon um Mitternacht. Den packst Du doch alleine.


----------



## vierlagig (5 Dezember 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> @vierlagig: Ich ruhe für gewöhnlich schon um Mitternacht. Den packst Du doch alleine.



vielen dank für das in mich gesetzte vertrauen!
gute nacht, dann, wenn es soweit ist...


----------



## vierlagig (5 Dezember 2007)

zum duell angetreten ... und kein gegner da ... naja, war ja nicht anders zu erwarten...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Dezember 2007)

Hallo vierlagig,



vierlagig schrieb:


> zum duell angetreten ... und kein gegner da ...


 
Dann mach's doch so wie Cuck Norris!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Dezember 2007)

Jetzt pennt er? Oder besorgt er's sich selber, wie Chuck  ?


----------



## vierlagig (6 Dezember 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Jetzt pennt er? Oder besorgt er's sich selber, wie Chuck  ?



nee, nee, nee, mußte nur eben den förderer frei fahren und dann noch den drehwächter wechseln und alles wieder in betriebnehmen, nebenbei noch warten bis der schlosser endlich fertig ist ... draußen ist schei*e kalt ... wer ist chuck? der bruder von UG?


----------



## MatMer (6 Dezember 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wer ist chuck? der bruder von UG?



seitdem er weg ist traut sich auch hier jeder was..., aber er wird sicherlich wiederkehren und dich dann zurechtKOPen

und anschließend einen Rechtschreibkurs für ALLE halten^^


----------



## vierlagig (6 Dezember 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> seitdem er weg ist traut sich auch hier jeder was..., aber er wird sicherlich wiederkehren und dich dann zurechtKOPen
> 
> und anschließend einen Rechtschreibkurs für ALLE halten^^



ich meinte: der große bruder von chuck


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Dezember 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich meinte: der große bruder von chuck


Der macht dich im Handumdrehen zweilagig  !


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## MW (10 Dezember 2007)

Habt ihr es alle gut 

wir düfen auf Arbeit garnicht ins I-net :icon_cry: :icon_cry: 

und der Chef der geht ins Internet, natürlich während der Arbeitszeit :twisted:


----------



## vierlagig (10 Dezember 2007)

ohne i-net (wie du so schön sagst) is man doch aufgeschmissen, was weiß ich denn wo kollege xy das datenblatt zu antrieb tr abgelegt hat ... ob er es überhaupt hat  ... nee, nee, dann doch lieber zugriff gewähren und wie markus es so schön drüber geschrieben hat, wissen teilen und vermehren...


----------



## MW (10 Dezember 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ohne i-net (wie du so schön sagst) is man doch aufgeschmissen, was weiß ich denn wo kollege xy das datenblatt zu antrieb tr abgelegt hat ... ob er es überhaupt hat  ... nee, nee, dann doch lieber zugriff gewähren und wie markus es so schön drüber geschrieben hat, wissen teilen und vermehren...


 
Mein Chefe erlaubt I-net nur in Notfällen, bei allen anderen dingen geht die Angst um, dass unsere Admins uns Anscheissen, zumal die bestimmt mit SPS-Forum.de nix anfangen können


----------



## vierlagig (10 Dezember 2007)

tja, mein chef baut auf meine fähigkeiten in der online-recherche ... krass, wie sehr sich das unterscheiden kann...


----------



## Approx (10 Dezember 2007)

*Klopperei?*

Echt witzig! Ich muss mal ein großes Lob an dieses Forum loswerden. Aber sagt mal: waren nicht alle in Nürnberg auf der SPS-Messe? so mit braunen Shirts und was weiss ich nich alles?? ;-) Da hätten sich doch schon mal im Vorfeld einige erkennen, und auf die Omme hauen können, die sich hier im Forum nicht riechen können!  loool, ich bin zu weit wech vom Schuss (Hannover) aber ich find auch alles super! (Ausser, dass ich nach gefühlten 20 Monaten schon fast alle Fragen zu Pointern auch mit einem Link beantworten würde...)

WEITER SO! 
Gruß Aprox


----------



## MW (10 Dezember 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> tja, mein chef baut auf meine fähigkeiten in der online-recherche ... krass, wie sehr sich das unterscheiden kann...


 
Guter Chef !!!

Mein Chef würde es bestimmt auch zulassen, nur halt die ganz oben wollen das nicht, ich kenn das von den schwaben auch nicht anders :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## vierlagig (10 Dezember 2007)

für mich gesprochen: war leider nicht in nürnberg, hatte bereitschaft und keiner wollte tauschen ...einer is immer der arsch ... und ein grünes ähh lilanes forum-polo habsch och net...


----------



## Approx (10 Dezember 2007)

Mein Chef erlaubt keine Fremdsoftware in unseren Insel-Netzen, aber ich darf munter Treiber und Fremdsoftware aus meinem Büro-PC downloaden und dort installieren.. Auch ne Art von Vertrauen.. hihi


----------



## vierlagig (10 Dezember 2007)

MW schrieb:


> Guter Chef !!!
> 
> Mein Chef würde es bestimmt auch zulassen, nur halt die ganz oben wollen das nicht, ich kenn das von den schwaben auch nicht anders :twisted: :twisted:



dafür gibt es natürlich andere dinge, z.b. werkzeug- und materialbeschaffung, die ich an meinem chef kritisieren würde, aber das wird ja nicht mehr lange so sein, aber ich will nicht vorgreifen...

da unsere edv-abteilung relativ gut organisiert ist, ist es mittlerweile auch nicht mehr für jeden möglich diverse, einschlägig bekannte, bilder- und videoseiten zu betrachten ... aber das sie mein icq abgewürgt haben werde ich ihnen nie verzeihen ...

aber ne mail-adresse haste doch wenigstens, oder?


----------



## Approx (10 Dezember 2007)

Vierlagig, ich mache auch alle vier Wochen für 7 Tage ne 24h Bereitschaft. Wir sind 4 Leute, die sich das teilen müssen. Das Jahr hat 52 Wochen, und ich hatte dieses Jahr schon 15 Mal.. alles klar? ;-) Ich beneide niemanden, mit Bereitschaftsdienst. Keine Fete, kein Alk, nicht mal zur Nachbarstadt zum Einkaufen... :twisted:


----------



## vierlagig (10 Dezember 2007)

Approx schrieb:


> Mein Chef erlaubt keine Fremdsoftware in unseren Insel-Netzen, aber ich darf munter Treiber und Fremdsoftware aus meinem Büro-PC downloaden und dort installieren.. Auch ne Art von Vertrauen.. hihi



komm grad nicht hinterher ... dein büro-pc ist also nicht teil der insel-lösung?

es gibt freeware, die einfach mal das arbeiten erleichtert: gimp (zum bilder fürs gravieren vorbereiten), img to cad (um die gimp-bilder in die gravier-software zu bekommen), sharp-develop (um alarmlogviews und schichtbücher zu programmieren) usw. usf.


----------



## MW (10 Dezember 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> aber ne mail-adresse haste doch wenigstens, oder?


 
Ne, Firmeneigene ??, ne

Wir sind ca. 17 Elektriker, haben einen PC in der Werkstatt zu stehen, den aber auch nur um auf die Motorenlager-datei zuzugreifen oder um sich mal die Reparaturlisten anzuschauen, mehr dürfen wir aber auch nicht


----------



## vierlagig (10 Dezember 2007)

Approx schrieb:


> Vierlagig, ich mache auch alle vier Wochen für 7 Tage ne 24h Bereitschaft. Wir sind 4 Leute, die sich das teilen müssen. Das Jahr hat 52 Wochen, und ich hatte dieses Jahr schon 15 Mal.. alles klar? ;-) Ich beneide niemanden, mit Bereitschaftsdienst. Keine Fete, kein Alk, nicht mal zur Nachbarstadt zum Einkaufen... :twisted:



bei uns heißt die maxime helfe zur selbsthilfe, wenn das nicht möglich ist, hilfe binnen einer stunde, da kann man sich schon mal leicht betüdelt aus einer 20km entfernten stadt ankarren lassen, man darf halt nur nicht negativ auffallen


----------



## vierlagig (10 Dezember 2007)

MW schrieb:


> Ne, Firmeneigene ??, ne
> 
> Wir sind ca. 17 Elektriker, haben einen PC in der Werkstatt zu stehen, den aber auch nur um auf die Motorenlager-datei zuzugreifen oder um sich mal die Reparaturlisten anzuschauen, mehr dürfen wir aber auch nicht



begleitest und/oder leitest du auch projekte in dieser "firma"?


----------



## Approx (10 Dezember 2007)

Also mein Büro-PC ist Teil eines Intra-Netzes. (nicht Teil der SPS-VISU-Insel-Lösung) Und ich hab nen Stick, den benutze ich fast öfter, als meinen Spindschlüssel... ;-) 

Das mit dem "betüddelt" zum Dienst hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Ich bin eigentlich Step5/7-Automatisierer mit Visu hintendran und meine Bereitschaft ist für das Level 2 (Oracle-Unix-Datenbank-Gedöhns, wo ich eigentlich nicht durchblicke.. Aber was soll's? ;-) Es geht schon seit 3 Jahren gut... ;-)
Ich leite auch kleinere Automatisierungs-Projekte bis ca 200 T€

Morgen wollen wir auf den WEihnachtsmarkt, hihi. 
Greetz Approx


----------



## MW (10 Dezember 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> begleitest und/oder leitest du auch projekte in dieser "firma"?


 
Begleiten: Ja

Leiten: selten, alles wichtige machen die Chefs, ausbaden und unmögliches möglich machen müssen wir dann mit ständigem Informationsmangel


----------



## vierlagig (10 Dezember 2007)

@approx: effektiv ausprobiert hab ich es auch noch nicht, weiß nur, dass es gehen würde, schließlich sind die meisten bereitschaftseinsätze irgendwelche lapalien und wenn es dann doch mal hart auf hart kommt, hat man immer noch den schichtelektriker zur seite, der dafür bezahlt wird sich schmutzig zu machen und dafür auch noch nen spruch alá "du siehst aus wie schwein und dreckig biste auch" ernten darf  ... bei uns heißt bereitschaft alles von der EVG über hardware, software bis hin zur visualisierung ... mein kürzester und unvergessener bereitschaftseinsatz, war der reboot eines visu-rechners ... solangs bezahlt wird, kein problem ...

@mw: dumm stellen hilft manchmal, man sagt ja nicht umsonst "ein mal tüchtig dumm gestellt, erspart ein leben lang arbeit"


----------



## vierlagig (29 Januar 2008)

...nichts hat sich geändert, alle sind schon im bett, selbst question_mark, dem sc vorwurf, sich zu unmöglichen zeiten im forum rumzutreiben, ist weit und breit nicht zu sehen ... und ich such immer noch nach einer lösung das icq am proxy vorbei zu betreiben (icq2go und dessen auswüchse funzt auch nicht...) ... selbst mIRC ist geblockt ... :???:


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Januar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...nichts hat sich geändert, alle sind schon im bett, selbst question_mark, dem sc vorwurf, sich zu unmöglichen zeiten im forum rumzutreiben, ist weit und breit nicht zu sehen ... und ich such immer noch nach einer lösung das icq am proxy vorbei zu betreiben (icq2go und dessen auswüchse funzt auch nicht...) ... selbst mIRC ist geblockt ... :???:



Was schwuchtelst du eigendlich hier so spät noch rum? 
Dein gesülze tut mir in den Augen weh!


----------



## vierlagig (29 Januar 2008)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Was schwuchtelst du eigendlich hier so spät noch rum?
> Dein gesülze tut mir in den Augen weh!



och, wie süß  ... btw: ich schwuchtel nicht, ich arbeite


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Januar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> hohoho *sichdenbauchhält* ... witzigkeit ist nicht deine stärke, oder?




Oh, haste nen kasper gefrühstückt? Hälst du dass was du schreibst für subtile ironie? 

:sb4:


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Januar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> och, wie süß  ... btw: ich schwuchtel nicht, ich arbeite



Wer weis, ist bei dir vielleicht das selbe?


----------



## vierlagig (29 Januar 2008)

zum einen find ich es ja beachtlich, wie man in einer stunde soviel blabla fabrizieren kann, zum anderen langweilt es mich ... wenn das personifizierte böse es noch nicht mal schafft über lapidare beleidigungen hinaus böse zu sein, dann seh ich schwarz für die so oft diskutierte und hochgelobte "achse des bösen" ... ist wohl doch mehr eine achse der kindlichen unbeholfenheit


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (29 Januar 2008)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Wer weis, ist bei dir vielleicht das selbe?



Hallo UG!
Du bist schon wieder aus dem KNAST entlassen worden 
Bis JETZT wars ja ziemlich ruhig und friedlich hier im Forum... 
Was wegen mir aber auch so bleiben hätte können...:???: 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Januar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> zum einen find ich es ja beachtlich, wie man in einer stunde soviel blabla fabrizieren kann, zum anderen langweilt es mich ... wenn das personifizierte böse es noch nicht mal schafft über lapidare beleidigungen hinaus böse zu sein, dann seh ich schwarz für die so oft diskutierte und hochgelobte "achse des bösen" ... ist wohl doch mehr eine achse der kindlichen unbeholfenheit




Dein Arrogantes Gesülze kannst deiner mutti, wenn du eine hast, vorkauen.
Ich fahr da nicht drauf ab.

@ralle: ab wieviel punkten wird man denn gesperrt?


----------



## vierlagig (29 Januar 2008)

das eigentlich tragische ist, dass du dich so ernst nimmst ... man könnte echt mitleid haben, wenn es nicht so lächerlich wäre ...


----------

